# 2.3.4 samsung mesmerize root help!!



## sully865 (Sep 24, 2011)

hi, i cant seem to root my meZ on 2.3.4 i flash through odin, and i have tried the pre-root 2.3.4 wont work. ive also tried "flash roots" but i get flash errors needing a root help please!!!!!!!!!1


----------

